# Green/black spot algae?



## audesch (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey I am also in the same boat as you with no success growing plants. The exact same thing happening to me. Tank has been set up around 2 years. I have a 41 gal tank with 130 watts CFL using pps-pro method for fertilizer. My water perimeters are perfect. 
GH 7
KH 5
NO2- 5
NO3 - 0
PH 6.6
I am trying to reduce the light it was going for 8 hours now i have it on for 7. Im about to give up because it really sucks when all your plants have this problem.


----------

